# Titanium Jetbeam TCR20



## 68chrisshark (Jun 18, 2015)

For Sale Jetbeam TCR20 It is brand new with box and docs. Hasn't even had a battery in it. Make me a reasonable offer. I will do paypal. This for real I am not trying to scam anyone, I am an honest guy that has no use for this light that I won.


----------



## 68chrisshark (Jun 18, 2015)

I can email pics if needed my email is [email protected] let me know if you need pics.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

May have more success posting here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hlights-amp-Parts-Accessories-amp-Electronics


----------



## magellan (Jun 20, 2015)

I just sent payment on this.


----------



## magellan (Jun 25, 2015)

Just received the light. Beautiful! If anybody is interested I'll post a few photos.


----------



## gunga (Jun 25, 2015)

Please do!


----------



## magellan (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, here are a couple of photos:

(The silver piece of metal near the middle in the top photo is an old nickel I used to keep it from rolling off my granite counter).


----------

